# Best way to remove windhsield & keep gasket intact?



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Any thoughts on this? Is the wire tool the best one for this? Any tricks anyone has learned? Also, is there a 'glue' or whatever installed at the factory? Or is it a straight gasket type seal?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

no glue. 
lean back and push with yer feet outwards.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Yeah, thanks







(I walked into that one, didn't I?)
There looks to be some kind of primer or something under the gasket on the inner side. It's black and looks like body primer. Didn't know what that was about.
So I'm guessing the thin nylon rope method in reverse or something. I know I can cut the gasket away, but I was hoping to save it since it looks to be pretty soft and supple still.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Forget it...these gaskets are rarely savable at this age.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

OK, now I'm definitely going to get it out intact! The challenge has been laid down! I'll let you know how I do once it's out.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

And the winner is:
JBC!
Both rear quarter glasses and the windshield and gasket removed intact! 
The crowd goes wild!!!!!
I figured out the trick to getting them out nice and easy.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Well, don't hold secrets. 
I'm looking to replace the front windshield. As far as I can tell the front seal is in top condition (also, I don't think I will be able to find another one anywhere else).
Does the metal trim come out and go back in okay?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VW Nevada)*

The trim that is implanted in that channel should stay in the condition it's in. Mine was crap and still looks like crap







. But the trick (not really a trick) is to start at the top of the windshield from inside and with a large flat blade screwdriver, just push the edge of the gasket towards the center of the windshield and when it clears the metal lip, just tuck it under that lip and keep doing so (GENTLY) along the perimeter until you get down both sides. The bottom is tricky as there is a toothed metal trim strip that grabs the gasket. That's why I left it for last. Once the rest of the gasket is free, it's possible to lift the entire windshield out a bit and free the gasket by hand. Voila! I assume that a lubed (no petroleum based lube...maybe wax or silicone) rope tucked into the outer rim of the gasket is the way to go when reinstalling. Someone may have a better idea since I have yet to do it myself. I'll take some pics of the windshield frame to show you what I'm talking about.
By the way, this is the same procedure I use to pull quarter glass too.
The key is patience and to be gentle.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
The key is patience and to be gentle.


Jeeze, could have just used yer feet.








__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Maybe on the 1991 Jetta GLI....it actually needs a new windshield (and some rust repair on the frame once it's out...







)
But at least the gasket on that one is still available new.
Can you imagine new rubber parts for a Q? That would be awesome!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Especially a Q coupe...


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

So it seems new window seals are not available for Qs anywhere?
That stinks because my rear window seal is starting to curl.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (borellsoffun)*

Possibly Germany; I've sent a couple inquiries about "B2 Passat" window seals to a couple companies that specialize in "vintage and classic watercooled VW parts."
I'm also trying to see if they can find some rear window seals for a B1 Passat wagon...


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Possibly Germany; I've sent a couple inquiries about "B2 Passat" window seals to a couple companies that specialize in "vintage and classic watercooled VW parts."
I'm also trying to see if they can find some rear window seals for a B1 Passat wagon...

Let us know what you find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

